# Micheal Jackson is dead!!!



## Finney (Jun 25, 2009)

He died just a few minutes ago.

http://www.tmz.com/2009/06/25/michael-j ... ac-arrest/


----------



## bknox (Jun 25, 2009)

I just heard that as well. I guess he actually did Beat It.

Wasn't he the youngest of that crew? I believe so.


----------



## surfinsapo (Jun 25, 2009)

Wow. I guess it's going happen to all of us someday.. In the meantime BBQ and enjoy life.. Sorry to hear this.


----------



## CarolinaQue (Jun 25, 2009)

I'd be willing to bet that his early death was in large part due to self inflicted stress and drama. He alwasy seemed to have himself in the spot light one way or another. Maybe he'll have himself buried with the elephant man???


----------



## Kloset BBQR (Jun 25, 2009)

No tears shed here!


----------



## 007bond-jb (Jun 25, 2009)

W e used to play some of his tunes... RIP Boy


----------



## Kloset BBQR (Jun 25, 2009)

And a pedophile!


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Jun 25, 2009)

I'm with kloset on this one! No great loss.


----------



## Uncle Bubba (Jun 25, 2009)

Actually, from a musical standpoint he really was good at what he did and a great entertainer, I have to give him his props there.  As far as his personal life... :roll:


----------



## Greg Rempe (Jun 25, 2009)

They say these come in3's

Ed
Farrah
Mikey


----------



## Smokey_Joe (Jun 25, 2009)

Greg Rempe said:
			
		

> They say these come in3's
> 
> Ed
> Farrah
> Mikey



*Obama?*


----------



## monty3777 (Jun 25, 2009)

Somehow I knew that it wouldn't take long to go from MJ's death to an Obama comment.   

Don't worry guys - he may start a few wars and screw up the economy even worse - then it will be just like having a Republican in office. My fingers are crossed!

The real loss is Caradine!!!!


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Jun 26, 2009)

I heard he died from eating 12 year old nuts.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Jun 26, 2009)

At least kids are safe now, especially his own!  Actually, it's probably a blessing for his kids in many ways.....that sounds harsh, but I believe it's true.


----------



## Gary in VA (Jun 26, 2009)

I am a little ticked off that MJ got the headline on the front page of our local paper and Farrah got the second page of the second section.  

I NEVER had any use for Michael


----------



## Rag1 (Jun 26, 2009)

First report I heard was MJ was taken to a hospital. I thought he probably had a cub scout stuck in his a$$.
Good riddance to the Chicken Hawk.


----------



## bknox (Jun 26, 2009)




----------



## CarolinaQue (Jun 26, 2009)

An interesting observation, but one worth a thought. The headlines when Charlie Chaplin were stolen from him due to Elvis dying just after he did. Kinda the same scenerio with the headlines being stolen from Farrah because of Jacko dying just after???


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jun 26, 2009)

and Governor Mark Sanford is quite happy about all of this.


----------



## BigGQ (Jun 26, 2009)

Heard he died at K-Mart, little boys pants were half off.


----------



## bknox (Jun 26, 2009)

Gov. Sanford!!! I didn't even think of that. By the time this all calms down no one will even care about what he did. The media works in mysterious ways.


----------



## Cookerme (Jun 26, 2009)

Jackson was 100% pedophile...any straight dude with billions of dollars and hundreds of acres would not be tucking boys in a bed after a day of fun riding carousels, a straight guy with billions and acres would be tossing a lonely Hugh Hefner off his property 8 days a week from his constant complaining of stealing his playmates.


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jun 26, 2009)

Only in America can a poor black boy grow up to become a rich white woman


----------



## bknox (Jun 26, 2009)

Capt...


----------



## Smokey_Joe (Jun 26, 2009)

*Farrah died 3 hours before Jackson......

When she reached the Pearly Gates Farrah was granted one wish.



Farrah wished for all the children of the world to be safe......

Not long after... Jackson was dead.  *


----------



## Smokey_Joe (Jun 26, 2009)

*Jackson was still alive on the way to the hospital

In the ambulance he whispered faintly in the paramedics ear........

"Please make sure they put me in the childrens ward"*


----------



## Rag1 (Jun 26, 2009)

Smokey_Joe said:
			
		

> *Farrah died 3 hours before Jackson......
> 
> When she reached the Pearly Gates Farrah was granted one wish.
> 
> ...



I don't care who you are, that's funny.


----------



## DJ (Jun 26, 2009)

Couldn't agree more. One of the greatest entertainers in our lifetimes. Too bad he got so damned weird. 
RIP
dj



			
				Uncle Bubba said:
			
		

> Actually, from a musical standpoint he really was good at what he did and a great entertainer, I have to give him his props there.  As far as his personal life... :roll:


----------



## Smokey_Joe (Jun 27, 2009)

DJ said:
			
		

> Couldn't agree more. One of the greatest entertainers in our lifetimes. Too bad he got so damned weird.
> RIP
> dj
> 
> ...



*How come when he was alive his actions were illegal, immoral and horrific?

After his death, people insist on only labeling him "weird" or "different"?*


----------



## Kloset BBQR (Jun 27, 2009)

Well look at the bright side, now that he has passed he can finally accomplish something that eluded him in life, living within his means and paying off his debts.  Hard to believe that someone with that kind of income could die 1/2 billion in debt.  He's sure to have a good year this year with record sales as all sorts of rehashed anthologies are released.  Also look for the Neverland Ranch to be turned into Graceland West.  Marketers are drooling at all the money making prospects as we speak.


----------



## 007bond-jb (Jun 27, 2009)

Now Ray Charles I like but MJ Nope sorry Boy


----------



## john pen (Jun 27, 2009)

Smokey_Joe said:
			
		

> *Farrah died 3 hours before Jackson......
> 
> When she reached the Pearly Gates Farrah was granted one wish.
> 
> ...



Amen...Farrah gave to us even after she passed. SHe will be a saint.


----------



## CookwareFreak (Jun 27, 2009)

I grew up listening to MJ and he was amazing on stage.  MJ will be greatly missed in my house...everything about his music, style, etc...It all brings back so many memories of my younger years.  Whatever you feel about him...or whatever jokes you want to make...I don't know what went on in his personal life.  His story is tragic in my mind...as many child stars lives are tragic.  One thing I know is that there are very few people in this world whose work has impacted an entire generation...MJ is one of them.


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Jun 27, 2009)

Image how big the funeral is going to be?


----------



## mar52 (Jun 27, 2009)

I agree with The Princess.

His music and his dancing touched the world.

I can't comment on his personal life as I was not there.


----------



## Rag1 (Jun 27, 2009)

Remember the super bowl half time show? MJ jumping around with 200 little kids surrounding the stage. What moron thought that pedophile dream up.
The guy was a snake.


----------



## swampsauce (Jun 27, 2009)

"............Must be hard hard bein a King........."


----------



## surfinsapo (Jun 27, 2009)

This one was from 1973. 
<object width="320" height="265"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube-nocookie.com/v/SogvtTPpM60&hl=en&fs=1&rel=0"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube-nocookie.com/v/SogvtTPpM60&hl=en&fs=1&rel=0" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="320" height="265"></embed></object>


----------



## DJ (Jun 28, 2009)

Maybe there was a conviction which I'm not aware of, why don't you enlighten me. Not defending him as no doubt, he might be all you think, but, there's no proof, just opinions... He definitly, as in NO DOUBT got weird  tho.....you know the ole saying bout opinions .....
DJ




			
				Smokey_Joe said:
			
		

> DJ said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*How come when he was alive his actions were illegal, immoral and horrific?

After his death, people insist on only labeling him "weird" or "different"?*[/quote:157qhf55]


----------



## Smokey_Joe (Jun 29, 2009)

DJ said:
			
		

> Maybe there was a conviction which I'm not aware of, why don't you enlighten me. Not defending him as no doubt, he might be all you think,  but there's no proof, just opinions... He definitly, as in NO DOUBT got weird  tho.....you know the ole saying bout opinions .....
> DJ
> 
> 
> ...


[/quote:29uu5v2e]

*Let some creepy dude in his 40's that admittingly craves little boys 
in his bed spend some time with your kids or grand kids.

No proof?  NO PROOF? He invited COUNTLESS numbers of young 
children into his bed and "sleepovers" with him and paid 
20 MILLION dollars to one family and MILLIONS to others just to 
drop charges...pay offs are a LOT more then "just opinions", as 
you say.

  ........ An innocent person wouldn't pay one red cent under 
accusations like that, never mind crazy amounts in the millions! 

When you have to pay people off because of your poor judgment, 
then you have a prob...MJ himself admitted he let that little boy 
sleep naked in his bed and they often took showers together, 
Naked??!!? Doesn't sound like a totally false lawsuit to me. 
Sounds like somebody liked being around naked little boys, 
ALOT! Ahhhhh... but he wasn't "convicted"...so that make 
everything ALL BETTER.......


I will quit my end of this discussion now because I have nothing 
to prove or defend. All I know is the world was just the tiniest bit 
safer for children the morning of June 26th,2009

He was a disgusting self-mutilated monster and if being dead 
washes away what he did to little boys than that's RIDICULOUS.




*

*What's the difference between Walt Disney films and Michael Jackson?



Disney films can still touch little children...........*

*Michael Jackson RIP (Really Important Pedophile)*

*What is the difference between  a grocery bag and Michael Jackson? 



One is made of white plastic and is dangerous to children, and the other you carry groceries in.
*

*What did Neverland Ranch and K-Mart have in common?



Little boys pants were always 1/2 off*


----------



## Woodman1 (Jun 29, 2009)

Watched an old interview with this nut job last night where he swore the only plastic surgery he has had on his face is his nose. He claimed all other changes were the natural changes of "manhood". Yeah Mike, you grew a cleft in your chin. This doofus, had a hard life for 8-12 years as a kid, and then became wealthy, and popular beyond all belief. Everybody feels "sorry" for him. He was a good performer, but he also had a TON of writing and producing help. To me, he has been dead since "Off the Wall" , which was a far better effort than "Thiller." The difference was, that the "video machine" was not yet up and running. I don't know if he molested kids or not. He was a VERY creepy freak. I am certain his family is plotting how to best capitalize on his death. Wait for a "Tribute" tour with the whole family.


----------



## dollarbill (Jun 29, 2009)

My opinion here:  The guy was a freak!  Sleeping with little boys and payoffs? And the families who took the payoffs? Not sure what to think of them either. Sick individual. Sick!


----------



## Cookerme (Jun 29, 2009)

Now their comparing the dead druggie pedophile to Fred Astaire...yeah right!
This is a jackson choreography..2 twists, a gay womanly screech,moon walk,twist,twist...nutsack grab,,hold,hold.the end.  
Fred Astaire got the ladies by dancing with them,jackson was chasing them around dark looking video sets and even in his videos failed.Only one i can't stand more was the fartist abnormally known as prince character and his gods gift to women grin.


----------



## Rag1 (Jun 29, 2009)

What Smokey Joe said. 8)


----------



## DJ (Jun 29, 2009)

As previously noted, you may be right, or you may not. As a parent and a grandparent, I have always made it a point to meet or at least speak to the parents of a child my kid was going to do a sleepover with. I remember MJ sleeping with the two kids, but recall no admittion of nudity, nor do I recall any factual $$$$ amounts. I do however remember countless families praising him for the good he had done for their children. Either way, MJ set himself up for any and all accusations, real, or not....a real easy target so to speak. Anyway, the way I figure it, God did not put me on earth to pass judgement on anyone. He'll probably get it right without my input or opinions.
Lets call it a day and have a beer some time.....I'm not that far away and get down to Mass bout once a month...NO MJ talk tho, lol
dj

*Let some creepy dude in his 40's that admittingly craves little boys 
in his bed spend some time with your kids or grand kids.

No proof?  NO PROOF? He invited COUNTLESS numbers of young 
children into his bed and "sleepovers" with him and paid 
20 MILLION dollars to one family and MILLIONS to others just to 
drop charges...pay offs are a LOT more then "just opinions", as 
you say.

  ........ An innocent person wouldn't pay one red cent under 
accusations like that, never mind crazy amounts in the millions! 

When you have to pay people off because of your poor judgment, 
then you have a prob...MJ himself admitted he let that little boy 
sleep naked in his bed and they often took showers together, 
Naked??!!? Doesn't sound like a totally false lawsuit to me. 
Sounds like somebody liked being around naked little boys, 
ALOT! Ahhhhh... but he wasn't "convicted"...so that make 
everything ALL BETTER.......


I will quit my end of this discussion now because I have nothing 
to prove or defend. All I know is the world was just the tiniest bit 
safer for children the morning of June 26th,2009

He was a disgusting self-mutilated monster and if being dead 
washes away what he did to little boys than that's RIDICULOUS.

*[/quote]


----------



## Smokey_Joe (Jun 29, 2009)

*I already called it a day and I'd probably take you up on that beer offer...
but whatever the topic of conversation is.... "it is what it is"
What draws you to Ma. once a month? *


----------



## DJ (Jun 29, 2009)

actually bout every six weeks, had a daughter living jus outside Boston, but she's heading back to Maine and considering Texas or Florida...Given all the rain we've had up here, I'm about ready to move myself.
dj 



			
				Smokey_Joe said:
			
		

> *I already called it a day and I'd probably take you up on that beer offer...
> but whatever the topic of conversation is.... "it is what it is"
> What draws you to Ma. once a month? *


----------



## Cookerme (Jun 30, 2009)

Oh now he's bigger than Elvis and God!.."in the deepest darkest parts of Afreeka they know who m.jackson iz"....yeah right!...in the deepest parts of afreeka they wouldn't consider him jungle meat, for he weighed a hundred pounds....    i refuse to be fed  this crap?..BS,BS,BS.BS!


----------



## Cookerme (Jun 30, 2009)

Just watched a M.jacshonobi dance practice on CNN,,i remember kicking a guy in the head followed by 2 lefts that had him make that 30 second choreographed dance move of jacksharobi look amateurish.


----------



## Rag1 (Jul 1, 2009)

LA cops used to have that neck hold that made perps do a chicken dance. Maybe that's where MJ picked it up.
I keep scanning the 'news' but can't find any reporting on his death.   :roll:  :roll:


----------



## Kloset BBQR (Jul 1, 2009)

BBQmmm said:
			
		

> *Oh now he's bigger than Elvis and God!.."*in the deepest darkest parts of Afreeka they know who m.jackson iz"....yeah right!...in the deepest parts of afreeka they wouldn't consider him jungle meat, for he weighed a hundred pounds....    i refuse to be fed  this crap?..BS,BS,BS.BS!



Be careful what you say, you'll make Obama jealous. Only HE can be bigger than Elvis and God!


----------



## Kloset BBQR (Jul 1, 2009)

Rag said:
			
		

> LA cops used to have that neck hold that made perps do a chicken dance. Maybe that's where MJ picked it up.
> I keep scanning the 'news' but can't find any reporting on his death.   :roll:  :roll:



The latest report I heard was that he was still DEAD!


----------

